# Sticky  Posting Pics of Yourself Online? (article)



## Korvyna

Irulan said:


> Korvyna,
> I have since read the other comments, but here is how I saw the other girls in your picture before I read them:
> INTP, INFJ, you, and ESFJ
> I had a hard time with E/I on the last one because she looks borderline.
> 
> The whole type is hard. I would say girl one definitely looks T, girl two definitely looks NF, and last girl definitely looks J.


I always falter on whether the first girl is an I/E... If she's an I, she's a social I, because she always wants to go out... However, you are correct, she is definitely a T. And I guessed her at an N too because she's very future oriented... The one on my left is far from an F... She is like me and doesn't ever want kids, she's not a very lovey dovey person... Very blunt and to the point about everything....doesn't give a rats ass if it hurts you or not. :tongue: And the last one is definitely rough. She's kind of like me where she goes through phases of being an E/I. I'd guess she truly is borderline on her E/I. She's the hardest one to read because she hardly ever talks about herself and keeps to herself.


----------



## Irulan

Korvyna said:


> The one on my left is far from an F... She is like me and doesn't ever want kids, she's not a very lovey dovey person... Very blunt and to the point about everything....doesn't give a rats ass if it hurts you or not. :tongue:


Ah, and I see it now!

Oh, the subjectivity!

lol


----------



## Romascu

Disregard this, wrong thread.


----------



## Marisa

I smile in almost all my pictures because I trained myself to do so, lol. There was a time a few years ago when I barely smiled in pictures and got a lot of shit over it by people saying I ruined group shots or things of the sort. I have a nice smile, but it's noticeably fake, and seldom goes up to my eyes -- It never looks natural.


----------



## Lon

I suck at smiling and I never post pictures of me with other people. Emotionless loner, woot.


----------



## Sara Torailles

OrangeAppled said:


> It would be interesting to do a type by photo thread, except people have their type under their avatar and that tends to influence your view...
> 
> I did visual typing on a socionics forum, and they typed me INFp, which is Ni Fe (INFJ in MBTI). They also thought my avatar was INFp-like. They weren't too far off as far as my being an introvert and an NF. A few people guessed INTp also (aka Ni Te or INTJ ).


You might be an INFp still.

IEI/INFp =/= INFJ.

As a Type 4, you're likely INFp, due to Beta NF types in Socionics being heavily inclined towards personal expression and identity exploration.

Whereas a Delta NF like me is more inclined towards preserving personal relationships, to the point of completely curbing expression to do so.


----------



## OrangeAppled

Torai said:


> You might be an INFp still.
> 
> IEI/INFp =/= INFJ.
> 
> As a Type 4, you're likely INFp, due to Beta NF types in Socionics being heavily inclined towards personal expression and identity exploration.
> 
> Whereas a Delta NF like me is more inclined towards preserving personal relationships, to the point of completely curbing expression to do so.


I've heard a lot of conflicting info on the beta & delta quadrants (& the other 2 as well). I admit it's hard to get a good grasp of what is what when so much Socionics info is poorly translated from Russian...

What you write does make me sound like a Beta, but my over all impression thus far is that Delta is the better match. I just can't relate to Fe at all either... Although Fi in socionics is not the Jungian Fi that is so accurate for me either....


----------



## fihe

um, is this article saying that introverts should try to be someone they're not? No thanks. -_-

I hardly ever smile with teeth in my photos because it looks forced/stupid and because my teeth always look so yellow. I promise I practice good oral hygiene T_T


----------



## Sollertis

> For example, if you want to come off as an extravert, try to smile more, stand in energetic and less tense ways, and gear your overall appearance to look healthy (as opposed to sickly), neat and stylish, the study found. For those interested in seeming open to new experiences, it'd be best to show off a distinctive style of dressing rather than a healthy, neat appearance.


What can be inferred from this: Only extraverts smile, and are the only ones who dress individualistically, all introverts _must _be sickly. What a crock of shit.


----------



## Qwerty1

Sollertis said:


> What can be inferred from this: Only extraverts smile, and are the only ones who dress individualistically, all introverts _must _be sickly. What a crock of shit.


I would say rather that what can be inferred is that on a subconscious level people tend to associate smiling, healthy and individualistically dressing style with extroversion. Perhaps our subconscious mind is biologically programmed to think like this!?!? :O


----------



## lazydaisy

I've always been _*extremely*_ self conscious so I never really look at the camera...so I'm not sure if it works as well with me haha.


----------



## Gerty

Hahaha...Pictures? I am an Introvert. i believe my name is next to the word in the dictionary, but not my real name - I don't even use that on my Facebook account...Which is locked up tighter than Fort Knox!

I don't like my face to be online. it creeps me out, and not just because of brushes with stalkerish types, either.

Matter of fact, i seldom allow anyone to take a picture of me at all. perhaps I was Mennonite in a past life or something....When i do have to allow pictures o be taken, i generally am facing the lens, but focused beyond it. You know how some people's eyes seem to be following you in their portraits? I am the opposite. Even elementary school pictures are like this.

So I reckon anyone hiring me based on my photo would know up-front that I'm prolly not the one he wants to make responsible for rubbing elbows with the bigwigs at cocktail parties


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie

> Matter of fact, i seldom allow anyone to take a picture of me at all.


Same here. I'm camera shy to the max. I have almost no online profile, and I like it that way 



-ZDD


----------



## Gerty

Zombie Devil Duckie said:


> Same here. I'm camera shy to the max. I have almost no online profile, and I like it that way
> 
> 
> 
> -ZDD


Lol - I have online profiles, all right....I love to write. It's therapeutic for me, and I'm enough of an attention whore that I can only seem to vent/muse publicly, for some reason

Of course, being INFJ or whatever, I can't bear to hurt feelings, so the only way I feel safe unloading is under the cloak of anonymity.

The picture thing is sort of weird. My aversion isn't because I think I'm hideous. I was actually pretty cute back in the day. Maybe it's because I live so much inside my head that the reminder of the body my brain drags around makes me uncomfortable. Hm.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

I don't mind posting pics of me, but I don't show much on pics anyway. I don't even try to fight it anymore, then you have immortalized a super awkward moment. Yuck lol That said, not showing emotions on pics, I don't know if it's introvertion or a thinker trait. I was told I really look like an INT on pics. I don't know. I find it hard to type someone I don't know at all from a pic or a couple of pics.


----------



## Arya

ok, what would you type me as from this?


----------



## B. Toast

I keep myself cleaned up and neat not because I want appear extroverted, but because being dirty and messy is just... gross...


----------



## Scoobyscoob

bump.


----------



## Kamuela

Beautiful photography.


----------



## Kamuela

lazydaisy said:


> View attachment 78040
> View attachment 78041
> 
> 
> I've always been _*extremely*_ self conscious so I never really look at the camera...so I'm not sure if it works as well with me haha.


Beautiful photography.


----------

